# Help with Snowboard Size



## Mikeymcg (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am a very casual snowboarding. Will go recreationally 1-2 times a year.

I am 6'4" and weigh around 195. I have a size 12 foot. I currently have a a 159cm snowboard that I bought a few years ago. From what I read, I really should be riding on a 162 WIDE. My question is if I can get away with using the smaller board on the mountain. Again, I'm not doing anything crazy...just some recreation use. Please advise. Thanks so much for your help.

Mike


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

it all depends on the board.

some boards are stiffer as the size goes up

some boards the stiffness stays the same.

Look at the spec and demo it if possible.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

You can get away with riding a slightly smaller one, but I wouldn't go too much smaller.. I would recommend you a 161-162W, but you could get away with a 159W all day


----------



## Mikeymcg (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not think my board is WIDE.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I would highly consider a Wide, cause you have size 12 boot.. you're just over the mark where people generally get a wide, I have a size 12 and just got a 155W (park), and I catch a LOT less heel/toe than on my capita 157(non wide)


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, length depends on the board type. Though some people will recommend a wide board for size 12, 25.4 is wide enough with size 12 depending on the boots. 2 of my boards are normal width (25.4), the other is a wide (26.1). 

My burton hails and freestyles are pretty much fine on 25.4. Some boots may be longer than mine, the hails are designed to be as small as possible to minimize foot drag on larger boots I believe. According to the charts, my custom x should be a wide version but I don't think I would enjoy that board as much in a wide. On a more freestyle oriented board, like my parkstar, I like the extra width.

Also, I ride bindings with canted footbeds which help just a little more. I hardly ever catch on my custom x, just occasionally on sloppy spring crud.


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

I ride a Forum Recon 161 with size 11 Burton Imprint 1's & I get no toe drag at all. A 161 would probably suit you well, either that or the 162...


----------



## Mikeymcg (Jan 29, 2014)

So I have a MLY Ultimate 159 and size 14 5150 boots. I literally can't find anything on the specs of this board. Bought it about 7 years ago from a friend. 

Also, if I am just riding a couple of times a year can I get a 5150 board? I realize there are better brands out there but really can't spend a lot of money on a board.

Also looking at this board . On Sale Morrow Radium Wide Snowboard 163 up to 45% off


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

That morrow should be fine if you only ride a few times a year or even more, and should fit a size 14 with 26.8 width. But you might want to find a set of boots in size 12 on sale if that is your foot size. I just bought a board and boots from them for my nephew who is a beginner for about $220 shipped. It came really fast, and I'm very impressed with what I got him for less than what I would spend on a set of bindings for myself.


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats a great deal actually! :yahoo:


----------

